# precipitação média guarda



## nuno99 (19 Nov 2013 às 18:04)

Boa tarde,

Preciso de obter os valores mensais da precipitação para o distrito da guarda em 2012, onde os posso consultar? no IPMA os boletins mensais desse ano aparecem com os resultados pos estações meteorológicas e não sei a da guarda...podem dizer-me onde posso encontrar esses dados?

Obrigado.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Nov 2013 às 18:51)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/010/

Seleciona precipitação e qual a normal que queres (período).


----------



## nuno99 (19 Nov 2013 às 23:56)

Pedro disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/010/
> 
> Seleciona precipitação e qual a normal que queres (período).



Obrigado.
Relativamente ao ano de 2012 é possível encontrar estes dados?


----------

